# Household fuel card?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I hardly ever use my diesel (Gasóleo Aquecimento) boiler because my wood burner is cheaper and reckon it'd be a waste of money to have the minimum order of 300 litres delivered (it'd last me about 3 years!), so I've always just gone and bought an occasional 50 litres...... and the guy in the filling station has always been happy to sell me that. 

He now tells me I need to have some kind of card to make such a purchase and my only other way to get gasóleo aquecimento is for me to order a minimum of 300 litres that he'll deliver.

Can anyone tell me if I can get a card and where I get it from or is this guy just being bloody minded?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Never heard of a Card required before, for agricultural diesel yes and lots of formalities but not household diesel.

The loyalty cards issued by BP, Galp etc don't give points for Gasóleo Aquecimento, think he's just being bloody minded, I can quite understand why he wouldn't want to deliver 50ltrs ours is quite happy to deliver 100+


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd be happy to order 100 litres but am damned if I'll order his 300 litre minimum because it'll just sit there for soooooooo long!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Balsamic Diesel maybe it's the distance he has to travel? any alternative suppliers?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

He'd have to travel 7 kms so it's not that....... I'm sure there are others who will deliver and will just have to try to track one of them down. 

I usually find most Portuguese willing to be as helpful as they can but this bloke is a right PITA!

Quite honestly, I'd rather pay for 50 litres of full price car diesel once or twice a year than be screwed into buying 300 litres of cheaper household diesel just to please him.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

I bought 600 litres of household deisel on the 12th December @1.26 per litre and had another 500 litres on the 31st January as we were getting low @1.26 per litre.

This last 500 litres should see us through tthe summer and a top up required in November.

In all honesty log fires are great but the delivery of logs 2 tons at a time and the stacking of them and then carrying them to the log burners and cleaning out afterwards just does my head in.

This winter so far we have had 5 fires and the last one was yesterday. At least the whole house has an airing with all the rads on.

I used to set the timer on the boiler but sometimes you needed more time so I would have to go outside and put the boiler on manual and then go outside again to switch it back to Auto or get more logs out in the depths of winter if using a log fire.

So in my ultimate wisdom I bought a wireless remote that governed the boiler and now I don't even have to get out of the armchair.......Lazy so and so I am..........brilliant!!!!!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

At that consumption I'd get a bio pellet conversion fitted to boiler, there cheaper and more efficient than diesel, you'd recoup investment in 18-24 months, you could still use your remote but have to find the energy to re-fill hopper occasionally


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

Canoe........Fill up hopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......you talking to the wrong man.......lol


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Bribe your daughter


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't know why but for some strange reason I rather enjoy cleaning, lighting, feeding & tinkering with the fire etc.


----------



## jerryceltner (May 15, 2012)

As I said previously we had a log fire last night which my wife took charge of. When the room filled with smoke and we had to have the doors open and the extractor fan going you can see why I prefer the deisel approach.

Now if she sat on it while I got it going then I may take a different approach and come to like a log fire.....


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> I don't know why but for some strange reason I rather enjoy cleaning, lighting, feeding & tinkering with the fire etc.


therapeutic???? MAN, FIRE, BURN


----------

